# Effectiveness of Linzess



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

I started Linzess on Sunday, and am truly growing frustrated by my lack of results. I did Magnesium Citrate (2 bottles) on Friday into Saturday to help get myself cleaned out. Started Linzess Sunday. Been waiting 45 minutes from taking pill to eating because I was afraid of urgent diarrhea. It worked OK on Monday (I definitely noticed the more urgent diarrhea happening), Tuesday it worked alright too. Wednesday it wasn't working as well, Thursday I didn't go like at all. And now I'm at today where I decided to try 30 minutes before eating to see if it changes anything. I'm on the 290 dose and I was so hoping this was going to work for me. Is it too early to lose hope? Should I try other ways to tweak the meds to work for me - like some people take it WITH food? I'm a little sad about this and really want to feel good again.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry that you're having problems with linzess. and oh yes, before you give up on it, do try different things--tweaking it--that's what quite a few people have had to do.

hopefully taking it 30 minutes before meals will work for you. the closer you take it to eating, the more D you get. although hopefully it'll just work that way without giving you D. if a half hour doesn't do it, try 20 minutes, then 15 etc.

some people found that taking it with laxatives like miralax or senna made it work better.

i do wish it wasn't such a finicky med. we C people really need a safe reliable med we can count on.

good luck with everything.


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

Well it took a bit of time but things got moving today in a good, substantial kind of way. Maybe half hour before is now doing the trick... at least for now. Hoping for continued success. IT's so easy to get let down on this stuff, truly.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh wow--that's great things started working for you! sounds like a half hour is the way to go.

fingers crossed it keeps working for you. and yes, you are so right about it being so easy to get let down on all this..


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

It's been quite hit or miss. I did half hour before today and have hardly gone... I had coffee in hopes that would help things. Yesterday coffee really kickstarted along with the meds. It's been a full week so far. So annoying. Also have constant discomfort in lower abdomen that I had been experiencing before I Even started this medication. Back in like December. It had just gone away a few weeks ago but now it's back.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear----so sorry linzess isn't working now . how disappointing.


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

Took it with food today + coffee after and I was able to go. But I'm still having abdominal pain. Not even BAD pain, just enough to be annoying and noticable and just. Crampy feeling. I'm not blocked. I'm not obstructed. But seriously, ugh. Thought 290 was supposed to help with pain - not cause more of it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

whyworryac said:


> Thought 290 was supposed to help with pain - not cause more of it.


yes, i know. they say linzess helps with pain. but i got that pain and crampy feeling when i took it too. regardless of how close to eating i took it.


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

Good to know it's not just me. So frustrating.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

no it's not just you and yes it sure is frustrating....

linzess does help some people but it's so very YMMV. we need a better med...


----------

